# Our horrible grooming experience!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I mentioned in my intro, that I'd post what happened the last time I took my Bichon mix to the groomers. 
And reading just now of the pup who is depressed after grooming, made me remember to do so.
First..let me say she's never been fond of the groomer. She hates being there all day, in a little cage away from me. She's just very nervous about the whole thing. Typical little dog..shakes, pees, the works.
The one time she had some mats, they totally shaved her. It was horrible. Not only did she not look the same, she didn't act the same. I had to take her to the vet after 3 days because she wasn't eating, was hiding under the bed. Just very off. I took her in to get her micro chip scanned because I really thought they gave me a deranged poodle or something, lol.
The tips of her ears were shaved so close, they ended up a bloody mess for days  Just a VERY bad time for her.

So, I held off getting her groomed again till I just was just in desperate need. This time, found a groomer that I felt really worked with me. She got her in and out really fast, so she didn't have to stay all day. Didn't shave her too close, and she must have been really gentle, cause she did GREAT.

Fast forward to a few months ago. That groomer left, leaving a replacement that butchered my havanese. Some of seen pics..if not, here's one, LOL. She didn't touch his head/face, just chopped some stuff off the side, did the feet and called it a day. Tragic, I tell ya









Anyways, I knew better then to take the bichon there. So, I called around..asked for people's recommendations. I found a lady that had a little place really close by (we're in a small town, so this was great to only be minutes away). She said to drop her off, and come back in an hour. Again..perfect!! Not having to leave her too long would certainly thrill the pup.

Well, I got back a few mins early and walked in. There's Daisy, standing on the table, shaking, peeing, whining. She was sooooo freaked out. The woman snapped "i'm glad you're here, because she won't let me near her feet". She told me to stand near her, and help hold her. I did.
Daisy buried her head under my arm and just whined and whined. She kept jerking her paw up, and the lady just kept grabbing it and twisting it. Cussing the dog out, telling me if I didn't hold her, she was going to have to hurt her :hurt: I was physically getting sick as I stood there, and listened to her yell at my dog. I'd tell Daisy she was a good girl, and rub her back. She'd grab her by the ear or face, get about an inch from her and say "No, you're a BAD girl". Ugh..just remembering that day makes me sooo upset. Sure, she didn't want her feet messed with. I know a LOT of dogs that don't. But, yelling at her and hurting her wasn't going to get it done any easier.
I wanted to take her and run..I really did. But, she had one foot to go, and she was telling me she was trying to get in the pads of the feet, or she'd end up lame or something. How it HAD to be done. I just kept thinking..one more, on more..then we're out of here. Tears rolling down my face the whole time. I mean heck, our peditrician wouldn't talk like that to my kids!! 
Finally, she finished up, I left the check on the table and walked out. She asked if I wanted to schedule her for 6 wks from then, I said no thank you and left.
I really don't like confrontation, but looking back..I wish I'd said something. I just wanted out of there. Since, I've told everyone I know NOT to go to her. Maybe I should report her..but to who? I don't really know. The whole thing makes me sick to think about.
Daisy had taken to sleeping on a chair next to our bed over a yr ago. Since that day, she's been in between dh in bed. Usually in arms like a baby  She was soooo freaked out over that experience. 
I just whacked the heck out of Cooper's hair the other day, refusing to ever go to another groomer. I think I'm just going to get some books, some good grooming equipment and do them from now on. I just hate dealing with the nails 

Anyways..that's our drama. Sorry so long, but wanted to share. I think there are probably a lot of great groomers out there. However, we're not finding too many. And now I'm worried about what REALLY goes on when we're not in there with them.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that terrible experience.
I won't go to a groomer without a recomendation from a trusted source and a window where people (just passing by) can observe what is going on. I once saw a little dog being mistreated and made a complaint. 
We all need to be aware


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is the most horrible story. That lady was terrible. I groom my boys, and it takes patience. There are alot of us on the fourm that cut our havs ourselves. There is a thread on it. You can get ideas from the pictures. I can't imagine what you and your baby went though.

You could always just go to the vet to get the nails done. I'm sure they wouldn't charge much and do the rest on your own. I would be scared to death ot go to another groomer.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am going to try the mobile grooming service some friends are recommending. That way I'll be right there if something isn't going right. The other option I've considered is taking him down to the Groomer to did a presentation at our summer Hav' fest. She has a Hav of her own, so she KNOWS how to groom them. Maybe you can get some recommedations from local Hav' owners?

Alexa


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow....that is awful....so sorry to hear that!!! I am getting nervous because I am taking her tommorow....at least she has been there many times to get a bath along with my other two.....I am sure it will go fine.....right???? HELP!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Sorry to hear about that terrible experience.
> I won't go to a groomer without a recomendation from a trusted source and a window where people (just passing by) can observe what is going on. I once saw a little dog being mistreated and made a complaint.
> We all need to be aware


I thought I'd gotten some good recommendations. 
Only place around here that has a window is Petsmart and Petco. Petsmart has a bad rep around here. And a friend of mine left Petco last Christmas with her 8 yr old Yorkie, who died an hour later  Autopsy showed water in his lungs, so they think he was held under the water or something


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my that is awful.....just awful!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is really horrible. I have always found good groomers. Usually word of mouth but I have no problem asking to see their facility. Cage dryers are a huge no no and if they have them, I won't go there- even if you tell them not to use them on your dog, too big of a chance that there will sometime be a slip up.

You may want to see if there is a mobile groomer in your area. My friend has a mobile business and she is usually at your house for an hour tops in your drive way. She has let people come in- usually she is against it because she said the dogs act way more crazy when their family members are there. But I think if you get someone who won't hear your request.. hang up the phone!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your grooming experience and the horrible story about your friend's dog. That is terrible. I was very fortunate to find a wonderful groomer through a recommendation from someone at my vet who started grooming Brady when he was 4 months. He is not a fan of grooming, but we were consistent with it and he is okay with it. Unfortunately for me, his groomer retired a few months ago:frusty:. I just used for the first time a mobile groomer. She came recommended from a few friends and he seemed to do well with her. She did say he didn't like the hand blow dryer (he isn't used to it):focus: Anyway, I do like the idea of the mobile groomer because they are in and out quickly and no other dogs are there. Also, she would have let me stay with him if I wanted (he does better with the groomer without me, I know this from the past). I have to admit that I liked the cut better with my retired groomer, but the new groomer is still learned what I want so I will cut her some slack.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What awful stories!  :grouphug: 

I really think after all that, if I were you...I would just learn how to do it. I wouldn't want to risk anymore traumatic experiences.

It's easy to look back and think 'I should said this'.."I should've done this", but I know when you were there, you were just probably trying to stay calm to keep your dog calm, a more instinctive reaction..so, don't beat yourself up over it.

My dog is LIKE my kid, I wouldn't want anyone bullying her around either.

There is that really helpful thread, mentioned above...if I ever decide to cut Gucci's hair, I'd probably attempt it myself first.

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Love the idea of a mobile groomer, and will have to ask around. See if anyone knows of one. We do live in a pretty small town, so I doubt there's anyone too close. I don't know anyone else who has a havanese, but since I prefer just a puppy cut on him. I guess it doesn't matter if they've worked on many or not. Does it? 
I just want them to be gentle with my little guys, and not totally freak them out. And if they leave without me wanting to stick a bag over their head, that's a bonus


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia,
Just be really upfront with them on what you want. I spent a day with my friend who grooms and some people are crazy the other way, they expect miracles- how many matted dogs she gets and the people only care about keeping the dog in coat even though they don't take care of them. Alicia has a one time warning rule. She is popular enough that she "fires" you if you don't take her advice because she has a lot of people on a wait list. She says it isn't fair to the dog to have a bad owner  Otherwise, she is more than willing to groom their dogs weekly but depends what your budget is! She does have clients that actually meet her in parking lots- I know one lady with a Coton who drives 45 mins once a week but she keeps her dog in full coat.

I have just gotten used to doing it myself now. Isabelle breaks her coat and is a total sissy when it comes to grooming so she looks scraggly . So she isn't even near being a maltese in a full coat and we don't live that lifestyle. Belle chases bunnies, hikes, etc. But I pretty much let her hair break off or chop small bits off here and there. 

Dora has a much thicker nicer coat and it has been holding up well since I quit cutting it. I think it might actually be more work if you do it yourself in a cut? I am just not skilled with scissors! 

I just realized quickly how much money I can save doing it myself. Those initial costs of the equipment seem crazy but now that I have most of it, I realize how much money I am saving! And the nice part is, you can use the same equipment on no. 2 and use this to talk hubby into no. 3!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I knew the couple times Daisy needed to be shaved down, was because of poor grooming. Not that I didn't groom her every single day. I was just getting the top coat or something. Not a mat was in site. I was really proud of myself (like just taking the kiddos to the dentist today. No cavities for any of them, whoohoo  )
The groomer told me what I was doing wrong (the groomer we liked so well). Guess I wasn't getting the under coat or something? I'm still kind of clueless. She's got the curly, bichon hair, but she's part cocker spaniel, so it's a bit funky.

Here's the pic again of what they did to cooper at the groomer. I cut some of the sides, and did his head. And the other day (after reading something here  ) I attempted some kind of puppy cut all over the rest of his body. 
My only real problem (other then afraid of the nails. going to the vet for that is a great idea) is he keeps laying down, lol. Guess he's pretty comfy with me doing it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

What a terrible story! There are many good books you can buy about grooming dogs. While they are specific to Havanese, they can be helpful in an overal general way and give you some peace of mind as well, as you will be doing it yourself. Here is a good web site that sells great canine books on all subjects.

http://www.dogwise.com/


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That person at the groomer's have no business doing anything with animals. Feel free to tell them that I said so and you can use my name. You didn't say where you are located but if you are anywhere near us you are welcome to come here and we can help both you and Daisy.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Kathy. We're actually looking for some dog trick books for my 8 yr old for Christmas. I'm going to look through the site again in a bit, I'm sure I may find just what I need. THANKS!

Tom, and thank you, too. I agree..she shouldn't be dealing with animals. I honestly don't think she likes them. Just the way she yelled at her own dog when I was leaving gave me even more reasons to want to run..not walk out of there.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I thought I'd gotten some good recommendations.
> Only place around here that has a window is Petsmart and Petco. Petsmart has a bad rep around here. And a friend of mine left Petco last Christmas with her 8 yr old Yorkie, who died an hour later  Autopsy showed water in his lungs, so they think he was held under the water or something


Oh that is a real horror story!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a horrible story! When I took Benji the first time to a groomer who was recommended by one of the neighbors, I asked her if I could stay with Benji while she groomed him- this was when he was about 5 months and I was nervous to cut his nails, trim around his poop shoot, pee pee and paws. I still am nervous as Benji fidgets a lot. She allowed me to stay but she played with Benji and made him really comfortable before she started. 

Now, I go to a groomer who is housed in Benji's vet's office. Benji is blowing coat and the recent trips haven't been very pleasant for him. I do brush him and de-mat him every day and before he goes to the groomer to make it a little better for him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, what a horrible story, I feel for you, as I know how you would not want to make waves, but I think I would have punched that groomer while you were holding your baby! Linda helped me learn to groom my own, which I am only just working on, but it seems to be working so far. If you just clip a very small amount off the nails every 2 weeks, then you dont have to pay the vet. I wish you luck in finding the perfect solution to your grooming.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have read this topic twice and am still at a loss for words.

You bring your dog in for grooming, she treats him like that _and_ expects to get paid for it?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Tritia said:


> I knew the couple times Daisy needed to be shaved down, was because of poor grooming. Not that I didn't groom her every single day. I was just getting the top coat or something. Not a mat was in site. I was really proud of myself (like just taking the kiddos to the dentist today. No cavities for any of them, whoohoo  )
> The groomer told me what I was doing wrong (the groomer we liked so well). Guess I wasn't getting the under coat or something? I'm still kind of clueless. She's got the curly, bichon hair, but she's part cocker spaniel, so it's a bit funky.
> 
> Here's the pic again of what they did to cooper at the groomer. I cut some of the sides, and did his head. And the other day (after reading something here  ) I attempted some kind of puppy cut all over the rest of his body.
> My only real problem (other then afraid of the nails. going to the vet for that is a great idea) is he keeps laying down, lol. Guess he's pretty comfy with me doing it.


If you use a grooming table with a arm and noose, like they use at the groomers they can't lay down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Tritia...

Your story has utterly horrified me!! 

I bath and brush my Hav's, but take them to Wilco (which is actually a Farm Supply Store with a grooming business) to have their nails and feet clipped. Fortunately I have found a good groomer via word of mouth and I hold them while my groomer works on them..

Does your Vet have a grooming service?? I know if anything they will cut nails..

Gee, I hope you find someone who is good with your dog...that poor little girl!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Your story brings tears to my eyes, the horror you must have endured. The groomer was the type of person who should have been reported as someone who is so cruel should never ever touch another dog again. This is such a sad story, I think that I would not have been such a lady with that groomer, she didn't deserve politeness after her disgusting display, never should anyone harm any creature. Oooh that lady makes me so upset.
Paula


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I underatand your dilemna - it is so - hard to find a good groomer .. I have a wonderful woman here but when i go to the desert i am at a loss .. I have asked around and then I go to the facility and I decide it does not look right to me ..
I took Asta to one that the people were referred to me - his eyes were as big as saucers ers when I picked him up so I knew it was not a good experience ..
Now I just let their coats grow and I bath them myself and brush and comb them .. 
I use the Buddy spray and it helps with the mats .. 
I do not know how you managed to stay when that woman was being so inappropiate and mean I think I would have walked out and then reported her to Consumers affairs ..


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your pup had to experience that woman's evilness. I'm with Laurie. I would have clocked her. I know myself. Even if it wasn't me and my own dog, if I was another customer in the store and saw her treating you and your dog that way, I would have had to stop it. Just reading your story had my blood pressure up. 

I truly hope neither you or your dogs ever have to endure such horrific treatment again. 

Wanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I mentioned in my intro, that I'd post what happened the last time I took my Bichon mix to the groomers.
> And reading just now of the pup who is depressed after grooming, made me remember to do so.
> First..let me say she's never been fond of the groomer. She hates being there all day, in a little cage away from me. She's just very nervous about the whole thing. Typical little dog..shakes, pees, the works.
> The one time she had some mats, they totally shaved her. It was horrible. Not only did she not look the same, she didn't act the same. I had to take her to the vet after 3 days because she wasn't eating, was hiding under the bed. Just very off. I took her in to get her micro chip scanned because I really thought they gave me a deranged poodle or something, lol.
> ...


You know what, Tritia..you should report that woman to her managment
(even if you just write a letter) because what if you hadn't walked in and witnessed what you did. I mean when I stop to think about it, alot of people drop their dogs off and don't SEE how the groomer performs their job.
If my groomer was treating my dog like that I would have fire coming out of my nostrils! And to think there may be dogs getting mistreated by this person unbeknownst to them. Really Tritia, you would be doing everyone a big favor by exposing the way the person handles dogs..because if she was that bad in front of you as the customer, think what she could be doing when no one else is watching!

GOGETHER!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd love to report her, I'm just not sure to who. She has her own business. Pat's Pet Salon or something like that. I figured being a small town and all, word of mouth would do some damage to her rep. I told the lady that does our hair, that's all I need to do, lol. She'll tell EVERYONE. And she was actually one that suggested her to me. Her and 3 other people here in town.

I think the whole experience made me realize these things could happen a lot more then people know about. Especially when you're dropping them off and coming back for them later. Something I'll most likely never do again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I'd love to report her, I'm just not sure to who. She has her own business. Pat's Pet Salon or something like that. I figured being a small town and all, word of mouth would do some damage to her rep. I told the lady that does our hair, that's all I need to do, lol. She'll tell EVERYONE. And she was actually one that suggested her to me. Her and 3 other people here in town.
> 
> I think the whole experience made me realize these things could happen a lot more then people know about. Especially when you're dropping them off and coming back for them later. Something I'll most liukely never do again.


You could report her to the Better Business Bureau...

It's a shame someone like that is even in business... Maybe next try someone new you could ask the groomer to watch (from a distance, as to not distract the dogs) I would do drop in too..


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

What a sad thread this is. My groomer is absolutely wonderful. She does a really nice job with Gryff and she is very sweet and tender with him.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> I underatand your dilemna - it is so - hard to find a good groomer .. I have a wonderful woman here but when i go to the desert i am at a loss .. I have asked around and then I go to the facility and I decide it does not look right to me ..
> I took Asta to one that the people were referred to me - his eyes were as big as saucers ers when I picked him up so I knew it was not a good experience ..
> Now I just let their coats grow and I bath them myself and brush and comb them ..
> I use the Buddy spray and it helps with the mats ..
> I do not know how you managed to stay when that woman was being so inappropiate and mean I think I would have walked out and then reported her to Consumers affairs ..


I just read this Thread for the first time, and the bad experiences some people have had really upset me. I've also decided to do what I can myself to keep Molly groomed, because the last grooming experience was pretty traumatic for her. It took WEEKS before she would let me touch her tail or her back paws. I'm sure she was treated roughly.

I'm not usually a confrontative person, and I usually am not proactively critical, but several months ago I had a situation that ended with me patting myself on the back and feeling absolutely righteous and protective of my Molly.

One of our vet's assistants recommended her sister as a groomer, so I made an appointment, got directions, and drove to the place. She had told me she would meet me there at 2:30, but to be considerate I arrived 15 minutes early and thought I'd walk Molly a bit to relax her.

I parked the car, walked around the corner, and immediately had concerns about the facility: the windows were FILTHY, and through the window I could see tons of cut hair on the floor, a contraption that looked like a cross between a muzzle and some kind of chastity belt, and there was dog poop on the floor!

I was horrified, and as I turned to go back to the car, the "groomer" arrived and turned to lead us in the door. There was NO WAY I'd even take my Molly TO the door...God knows what kind of germs and bacteria was there!

I calmly told the "groomer" that I was sorry she had made the trip, but that I had reconsidered after seeing the deplorable conditions and the obvious neglect of the facility! She made some excuse about having to leave in a hurry the day before, but I told her I was going to report her to the Board of Health and that she should never be permitted to "groom" a dog ever again. She was pretty upset at me, but I would die before I'd leave Molly in a place like that.

I did make the report, but a few days ago had to drive past the facility...still looks like it's doing business, hand-printed cardboard sign and all! I called the Board of Health to ask what the result of filing the report had been, and they said the actions are "confidential"...bull doinky! The vet's assistant had quit, apparently, so I've never seen her again, either.

Reading all these Posts just reaffirms my commitment to our Molly to keep her safe and healthy and protected.

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maureen,

Thats quite the story! Glad you walked out and didn't subject Molly to that mess..
I'm in the process of looking for a new groomer.. not sure where to go!

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Iiiiigittt, that sounds horrible !!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am glad you stepped up to the plate and reported her. I am sure there are may people like her around that should not be in business. Cardboard sign!!!!!How bad is that. I am so lucky, I have a wonderful groomer that takes great care of my dogs. They get treated better at the groomer than I do at my hairdresser.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia,

That is a horrible story. I would have picked Sis up and left - with a few comments. My husband says I am queen of confrontation. He hates confrontation.

When I first got Sissy, I went to Petsmart to get Sissy bathed - I had a coupon for the first doggy bath. When I went in they were grooming a puppy on the table and were being really rude. The puppy on the table was not cooperating and the groomer was being a witch. She hurt the puppy and the puppy snapped at her and she slapped at the puppy and yelled.

I promptly asked for my Sissy back - she asked why - I told her I wouldn't leave my dog with her for nothing. AND I LEFT - called the manager of the store and complained. Needless, to say I didn't go back.

After a few trials - I think I have found a groomer I trust - Sissy even kissed her when we left.

If someone is rude enough to treat someone you love with horrible treatment - don't feel bad to abruptly cut it off.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

These grooming stories are why I haven't taken Izzy anywhere...I'm afraid to! My problem is the nails....she won't let me cut them, so I need to take her to the vet to do it. She really fights it.

Doc won't let me near his feet...I can't trim the pads or anything. I've always been able to do Izzy and Zoey, so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with him. He squirms too much and I can't hold him and cut too. I'm afraid I'm going to hurt him or make him more paranoid about it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Gosh, reading all of these stories is making me appreciate my groomer more and more!!!
She's not only a great groomer, but she is wonderful when it comes to handling dogs.

Recently the business (which is actually a farm supply store) moved to a new location.
The grooming seqment got an entire new makeover, which was much needed. One of the things I thought was a really nice improvement was that the groomers now have large picture windows in the area of their grooming tables and are able to look outside (as well as clients being able to look in).

Finding a good groomer is like gold..that's why I tip her well!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Judy, while you are petting Doc, run your finger through his toes. I always mess with there toes, mouth, ears, eyes. Anything that I might have to deal with later. I try to do it throughout there life. 

I lay my boys on the floor on their backs and put one leg over them, I find the leg over them, calms them some how. They aren't perfect, but they let me get the job done. My lab is 9 and she will just lay there now. So I am hoping my boys get better about it every year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Judy,

I read that when they are puppy's you should start touching their feet, ears etc when they are tired or worn out from play, as this will begin to get them used to you handling them. I also read that you should touch them with the comb and brush...and give them a few strokes to get them accustomed to the tools.

When I first got Sophie I would pick her up and put her in my lap when she was really sleepy. Then I would start out by petting her a little, then switch to handling her feet and ears. I also would lay her on her back and give he belly rubs, which now comes in handy as she trusts me to brush her stomack while on her back..


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Judy,
> 
> I read that when they are puppy's you should start touching their feet, ears etc when they are tired or worn out from play, as this will begin to get them used to you handling them. I also read that you should touch them with the comb and brush...and give them a few strokes to get them accustomed to the tools.
> 
> When I first got Sophie I would pick her up and put her in my lap when she was really sleepy. Then I would start out by petting her a little, then switch to handling her feet and ears. I also would lay her on her back and give he belly rubs, which now comes in handy as she trusts me to brush her stomack while on her back..


That's exactly the way we were able to get Molly to relax after the unpleasant experiences she's had with the groomers.

Molly feels most secure when we comb and de-matt her on the bathroom vanity with a towel under her for traction!(it's one of the higher vanities, so you don't have to bend that much to wash, brush teeth, etc.). I also use that when I have to dry her feet after being out in the rain...

Last night we laughed, because it seemed like she was telling us that it was time for her going-to-bed brush and comb. She's fully trusting us to not hurt her, though she still pulls back if someone she doesn't know goes to pat her on top of her head. She only allows my hub and I to do that.

So, like so many of you, I'll be doing the best I can to keep her pretty and clean on my own. (The vet will clip her nails 'cause I am just too trepidatious about that, though it would be good to learn how...)

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We've messed with Cooper and Daisy's feet since day one. And they still can't stand to have them touched.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, I am sooooooo sad, soooooo angry and horrified by what your sweet pup went through!! I think I would have been boiling mad, but I do understand not knowing what to do and feeling that maybe the groomer was partly right.... it's a fear some of us have, of confrontation, of questioning and of standing up for our gut feelings. I've had trouble with that in my life too sometimes so please don't feel too upset over how it all happened. I would like to see some action taken so this woman can no longer be in contact with animals. Those poor things! They depend on us to speak up for them! 

That first picture is just pitiful. I had seen it when you first posted it. So sad. I LOVE the 2nd photo of your Cooper though! He looks magnificent! And you say you did that yourself?? Well there you go...... great job, Tritia! 

These stories are terrible. My groomer isn't the gentlest, and I do have a problem with her taking calls while she's grooming, but I've shown up early to pick Ricky up a couple of times and so far, so good. The boys aren't crazy about being there. They are nervous and know they'll be up on a table getting their nails trimmed and feet fur clipped, but they'd be just as unhappy if it was me doing it and THAT would take at least an hour!! I'm glad my groomer gets the job done in 5 minutes. Ricky and Sammy aren't thrilled, but they aren't being hurt or yelled at at all. 

I would NOT like it if my groomer was so rough on any of the animals.


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2007)

*Grooming Supplies*

Hi Everyone,

Just reading about all of the grooming experiences that went bad makes me so angry. It's just awful. It makes me even more committed to grooming myself. I started Piper on the grooming table at nine weeks and she was on that table two times a day almost every day and it has paid off. Is she isn't perfect at 11 months but she does a very nice job. She's a little defensive of her front paws even though I've handled them often and not hurt her. The vet says it's just her and sometimes dogs are like that.

As I've used the pet store products, I've wondered about better products to condition, strengthen, shine and detangle her hair. I know some of you have upgraded your supplies and I wondered what recommendations you had.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Dana

I did the samething as you....didn't want the grooming nightmare so I started to do my own grooming.

I know alot of people on the forum use Coat Handler product. I saw a dog grooming demo on Havs once and the groomer used Vellus products. They are dog grooming products for show dogs. I ordered a start up kit and have been using them either since....reordered 3 times now.

I think I will try Coat Handler products, one of these days....but I have been satisfied with the Vellus products.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Coat Handlers*



Lynn said:


> Hi Dana
> 
> I did the samething as you....didn't want the grooming nightmare so I started to do my own grooming.
> 
> ...


:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

We just received our first order of Coat Handlers this week, and though we've used it only once, it was an immediate and definitive change in bathing Molly!

I've been clipping the matts and brushing and combing her twice a day all along, but there were still some tiny matts (you know the ones that are right next to the belly skin?). I followed the C. H. directions exactly, using the distilled water. Amazingly I was able to de-matt those little buggers while I was combing and drying her!

Her coat has never felt this soft...can't wait to see how it is after several baths!

I haven't used any of the others mentioned...usually over-the-counter shampoos from PetCo, etc. Coat Handlers seems...lighter...maybe there is something to lack of additives and "heavy" ingredients!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It really is hard to know what to do!! I took Lulu and Vinny to the groomer and they were butchered. So....then I decided I would do it my self. I was bathing them every other week and brushing them daily. Vinny was matting so badly that I spent an hour a day on him and was combing out tons of hair. He hated it so much he was shaking. Then Lulu was starting to mat and her tolerance level was zippo!
Finally, I took them to the groomer today and they do look cute. 
I have found out that if you have just one they don't get so matted and messed up. Two wrestle all day and it's a lot harder to keep them combed out.
It's really important to get references on the groomers first.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I just saw the start of this thread - what terrible stories! I groom my two myself - it's hard, takes forever, but I prefer it to handing them off to stranger. They also hate being groomed and fight me all the time, so I wouldn't want anyone else to have to deal with it and hurt them by forcing them to stay still.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

This is so hard. I wish I could find a groomer that let the owner stay to either watch or help. Wouldn't that be great! Having their experience, education & tools with our love and passion. It probably wouldn't take and hour and I'd happily pay $40 for it! I also want to bring my own shampoo & conditioners.

I called our local On The Spot Dog Groomer that brings her van to your home. She's booked solid for 6 weeks. My vet made the recommendation. She doesn't allow owner to be in the van with their dog, but at least they'll be here.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What an alarming and pathetic story! I would definitely report her to the Better Business Bureau! That is uncalled for....how does she expect to get paid or even stay in business treating someones beloved pets that way?? Sorry this happened!


----------



## Wesleysmom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> I mentioned in my intro, that I'd post what happened the last time I took my Bichon mix to the groomers.
> And reading just now of the pup who is depressed after grooming, made me remember to do so.
> First..let me say she's never been fond of the groomer. She hates being there all day, in a little cage away from me. She's just very nervous about the whole thing. Typical little dog..shakes, pees, the works.
> The one time she had some mats, they totally shaved her. It was horrible. Not only did she not look the same, she didn't act the same. I had to take her to the vet after 3 days because she wasn't eating, was hiding under the bed. Just very off. I took her in to get her micro chip scanned because I really thought they gave me a deranged poodle or something, lol.
> ...


I am SO sorry, I AM the confrontational type and probably would've punched the lady and left, done or not. I think I'd call SPCA too. That's cruelty to animals!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd like to interject a _great_ grooming story among all of these heartbreaking ones.

Today I went to Karen's (California Star) to pick up another supply of Bailey's Jerky for Tori. When we had talked earlier in the week to set up a time for me to come, I mentioned that I did Tori's baths/brushing but, I had been taking her to the vet for nail clipping. Karen asked why in the world would I spend $ on something that is so easy to do...yeah, easy for her  (Karen does all of Bailey's grooming and he's got a massively beautiful full show coat.) Anyhow, I explained I was terrified to trim her nails because they are the "dreaded black nails"  So, she asked me to bring Tori when I came and she'd show me how to clip them. Well, not only did she show me, she clipped them all for me! And if that wasn't enough, she went on to show me how to trim her feet and "backside", too. What a sweetie she is! :hug:

Oh, did I mention that when I was there I got to play w/the puppies??? :baby: They are the cutest little things! They were 4 weeks old yesterday. Amanda was there also and will be posting pix after she finishes with Dora's agility class this afternoon. So stay tuned....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a little bad experience today. I took Shelby to the vet to have her nails cut. They were getting so long and they are black, so I am a little afraid of doing them. And she is a beast about it.

The vet tech took her in the back, and within a minute I heard Shelby screaming like a banshee. The tech came out and said "she doesn't like having her nails cut" and I said that's why you're doing it and not me. Then she said that Shelby got so nervous that she peed on herself. So they took her to the grooming area and gave her a nice little butt bath. 

She smells so pretty now because they must have sprayed her. Kodi can't stop smelling her.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Leslie, that's so sweet of Karen. I'm so scared to do the nails, I'm taking both of mine in Thurs. to the vet..just for that.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

irnfit said:


> We had a little bad experience today. I took Shelby to the vet to have her nails cut. They were getting so long and they are black, so I am a little afraid of doing them. And she is a beast about it.
> 
> The vet tech took her in the back, and within a minute I heard Shelby screaming like a banshee. The tech came out and said "she doesn't like having her nails cut" and I said that's why you're doing it and not me. Then she said that Shelby got so nervous that she peed on herself. So they took her to the grooming area and gave her a nice little butt bath.
> 
> She smells so pretty now because they must have sprayed her. Kodi can't stop smelling her.


aww, poor thing


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor little Shelby! It's sad when they are so scared, worse when they get hurt. 

Leslie, what a nice time you had! Wish I was there.  I haven't ever clipped Ricky's nails, because they are black and I'm a big chicken. I pay $5 for each of the boys, to get it done every 3 weeks or so. It's worth it to me, though I do wish I could just be brave enough to do it here. For an extra $3, the groomer will trim their feet fur and pads. She's done in less than 5 minutes whereas it would take me a half hour!

Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!


----------

